# Damage for a large greatsword?



## Torment (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't seem to find the damage for a large greatsword (as in a greatsword that's used by a large opponent)


----------



## Ranes (Feb 26, 2007)

3d6


----------



## IcyCool (Feb 26, 2007)

3d6, As per the sizing chart in the DMG.


----------



## Torment (Feb 26, 2007)

You are both gentlemen, and scholars! 

Thanks!


----------

